# Actias maenas



## brancsikia339 (Mar 3, 2012)

I found this species on google. It's so amazing! Thought i'd share some pics  







http://jymsfr.deviantart.com/art/Actias-maenas-adult-male-1-195188942











These two are from the same site: http://roseragai.blogspot.com/2010/08/simply-pretty-actias-maenas.html


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 3, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Beautiful!


Wish you could get them somewhere!


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 3, 2012)

To bad my moths died. Got to go change my signiture


----------



## agent A (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice

I love the Actias species


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 3, 2012)

Please edit your post to show the source (web address) for the top photo you posted since it is not your own.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 3, 2012)

Peter Clausen said:


> Please edit your post to show the source (web address) for the top photo you posted since it is not your own.


Done


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah - Gorgeous. I've never done that species in particular, but Actias are great! And easy.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 4, 2012)

Are these rare?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 4, 2012)

I wanna get some ios, they are really cool


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I wanna get some ios, they are really cool


Careful! They sting!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I wanna get some ios, they are really cool


Advice: DON'T HOLD THE CATERPILLARS


----------



## agent A (Mar 5, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Careful! They sting!!!





brancsikia339 said:


> Advice: DON'T HOLD THE CATERPILLARS


ALL THE MORE REASON!!!  :tt2: :clown:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> ALL THE MORE REASON!!!  :tt2: :clown:


lol i love dangerous bugs too!


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh I knew you shouldnt do that! lol

But I really want some! I cant wait!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 6, 2012)

Where do you guys get all your caterpillars?


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have never bought anything from these places.

http://www.silkmoths...om/supplies.htm I use to be able to see there pictures. They were beautiful.

http://www.butterfly...-moth-eggs.html


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 6, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> http://www.butterfly...-moth-eggs.html


I found this website before. The problem is there is no "add to cart" button.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Oh I knew you shouldnt do that! lol
> 
> But I really want some! I cant wait!


I have suddenly become really interested in moths like this! Where do you get them and other species like them?


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I found this website before. The problem is there is no "add to cart" button.


How about email them. Maybe you cannot email them. I will see.


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 6, 2012)

I do not see contact us. Maybe they will answer on facebook.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

I would not buy larvae or cocoons. I would jsut buy host plants and wait for the moths. I have been doing that. In summer I will make a post on how my BBB garden is doing

(Butterfly, Birds, and Bugs)

Larvae eat like pigs and cocoons as I have read online can die easily with incorrect temperatures for the season


----------



## agent A (Mar 6, 2012)

I wanna get tiger swallowtail eggs


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

I see them every year. BUut it is illegal to ship Tiger Swallowtails here even though they are found here


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I would not buy larvae or cocoons. I would jsut buy host plants and wait for the moths. I have been doing that. In summer I will make a post on how my BBB garden is doing
> 
> (Butterfly, Birds, and Bugs)
> 
> Larvae eat like pigs and cocoons as I have read online can die easily with incorrect temperatures for the season


Do you actually get a large amount of species at the plants? When do they come?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

They come in summer and last year I got 52 monarchs caterpillars. I wish I could sell them but I can legally only sell them to people here in CA. Then I got Mourning cloaks, Gulf Fritilaries, and a few others I can not name off the top of my head


----------

